# slime mould



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

I don't know if this is necessarily the best sub-forum for this but given the nature of my question I figure it is the closest one.

I discovered a slime mould creeping along in the corner of one of my tanks. To the best of my knowledge there are no pathogenic slimes but I wanted to double check that. Anyone believe that it will be an issue?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

There is a post on here somewhere, where people were showing off pictures of their slime molds. You should be fine. You can leave it or wipe it off. They are harmless.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yep, I think that means your tank is healthy. They can look pretty cool, too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> There is a post on here somewhere, where people were showing off pictures of their slime molds. You should be fine. You can leave it or wipe it off. They are harmless.


Yeah, I freaked out when I first seen this stuff, I didn't know what it was.
Here's the post - Link


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Now I just need to grow some slime mold, take a picture of it and post in on Ebay as the slime mold with the face of the virgin mary! I'm thinking I could make a clean twenty grand off this !

To answer the question, most people get it once in a while and it typically goes away in a few days. It should be fine.
Jordan


----------

